# Meet Abbadon and Boomdeyadah!



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

Abbadon and Boomdeyadah are both six and a half month old hooded rats I got off of craigslist, who's old owner wasn't able to properly care for them anymore. Abby is really sweet and likes to nibble my fingernails a lot. Boomy is a little bit more jumpy and generally is more active than Abb. Boomy's favourite foods so far are peas and cooked spaghetti noodles, whereas Abby's are probably baby food puffs and sunflower seeds.

Pictures! (Abby is the lighter one, and Boomy is the darker one)


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're so cute! I love the names


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> They're so cute! I love the names


Thanks!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

They look like my boys Elijah and Klaus. Cute rats


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow. The first two pics are like professional quality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> They look like my boys Elijah and Klaus. Cute rats


Yeah, they kind of do! And thanks!


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

RadiantRatties said:


> Wow. The first two pics are like professional quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that their old owner was a photographer or something, because those are the pictures that were in the ad.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

awww the lighter one looks exactly like my mary. Same color and markings. Such pretty babies


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

isabelleharris said:


> awww the lighter one looks exactly like my mary. Same color and markings. Such pretty babies


Thank you!


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

:Edit: Mango and apple baby food is definitely their favourite now! I gave them a little bit on my fingers and they went nuts for it!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Are by chance a Guild Wars player?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

W o w. What color is Abby? I'm absolutely in love. Are his eyes black? I've never seen such a pretty caramel color with black eyes before!


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Are by chance a Guild Wars player?


No, sorry


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pandorascaisse said:


> W o w. What color is Abby? I'm absolutely in love. Are his eyes black? I've never seen such a pretty caramel color with black eyes before!


She's a caramel hood, yes her eyes are black, and thanks!


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

They are really good pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

